# Carbon Rose or Mathews Avail or Eva Shockey



## Twisted Trauma (Apr 8, 2014)

I love my Carbon Rose. My husband keeps trying to conveince me to step up the the Eva Shockey and pass my Rose on to my daughter, and personally I love my Rose. The Shockey is by far the better of the two, but for the price, I had no complants on the Rose.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

My wife has shot her Eva since 2015 I believe and this year we went out bow shopping for her and after 5 bows she liked and got the Mathews avail, but she said she doesn't want to get rid of her Eva yet. She likes to take a long time to decide on the main hunting bow.

She likes the draw cycle better on the avail then Eva, but the Eva has better speed and valley then avail. The avail she says feels better at the shot and it is quieter then the Eva.


----------



## Alack6525 (Nov 27, 2019)

I really enjoy my Mathews avail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aubrey_K (Feb 6, 2021)

I had a Carbon Rose, and it worked great for me.


----------



## Nala_108 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hoyt just came out with the eclipse and that thing is pretty sweet!


----------



## OldBlue (Mar 5, 2021)

I just bought my wife the Hoyt Eclipse. She tried the Prima, but with 27.5" draw length it didn't fit her correctly. She tried the Elite Ember and Hoyt at the local shop. She really like the way the Eclipse felt - both weight and shooting. There was a Bowtech at another shop - she didn't shoot it though. My wife liked the weight, but not the way the grip felt. It's definitely a personal choice.


----------



## Sheri1 (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m also thinking of getting the Eva Shockley. It has great reviews on it so far. The carbon rose seems ok but I’d rather get the newer version.


----------



## Jodester (Feb 29, 2020)

I have not shot the avail or rose.
But between the prima and Eva
The Eva for sure
Try out any you can
They all have different feels for everyone
Let us know what you get


----------



## Archer1234567890 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Archer1234567890 (Mar 9, 2021)

Aubrey_K said:


> I had a Carbon Rose, and it worked great for me.


Knise


----------



## Archer1234567890 (Mar 9, 2021)

Sheri1 said:


> I’m also thinking of getting the Eva Shockley. It has great reviews on it so far. The carbon rose seems ok but I’d rather get the newer version.


Hi


----------



## Archer1234567890 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jodester said:


> I have not shot the avail or rose.
> But between the prima and Eva
> The Eva for sure
> Try out any you can
> ...


Hi


----------



## Archer1234567890 (Mar 9, 2021)

Sheri1 said:


> I’m also thinking of getting the Eva Shockley. It has great reviews on it so far. The carbon rose seems ok but I’d rather get the newer version.


Get it


----------



## Sunshined (Jan 5, 2021)

I got to shoot both since my shop loves me.

I own a Carbon Rose, black with purple accents, trophyhunter stabilizer to get it on/off fast.

My CR has 50 lbs limbs but I shoot a little above 30. My thing is the weight - I covet the Shockey bad, but at 5’6 and 27ishdraw the weight difference makes a bit difference in competition - when whenchasing that darn turkey!

also, Carbon Rose make speed is at a 27 draw, which makes it way faster than most boy bows.

when I started j wanted the other two so much, but the shot on the Shockey - still great - didn’t help as much as the lesser weight on the Rose, even with both adjusted down to the same DL.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sunshined (Jan 5, 2021)

Ok, changing my mind after competing at state Tournament and running into the nicest shop ever in North Dakota.

At 5’6, all these dudes at my home shop were content to let me shoot a 27 draw. I’m more like 28, 28.5. My bow maxes at 27, and is not useless to me now, and I love it, and it’s not...sustainable. I just got all the matching accessories, I was grouping so well, but something was wrong.

Bowtech in general - Shockey and the carbon Rose - tend to make me want to death grip the bow, resulting in worse shots. It feels a little like holding a block of wood. Let’s me clear: I’m almost overweight, and am not a tiny girl. I wear a lot of size L clothing,

I do love the Hoyt grips and despite the price tag might have to go get an Eclipse. I wish it had the fancy cable setup of the Shockey 2, but I have to accept that my DL has been hurting my progress.

My poor bow though. I’m only 5’6. I always suspected I was short when pulling back, but I trusted people who did this for a living would know better than me.

Sigh. I wish I had privileges to sell my baby (nooooo not my baby) to get a bow that fits. Maybe my shop will help.


----------



## Sunshined (Jan 5, 2021)

Tried the Prima today vs Gen 2 Shockey, still can’t do Hoyt because my shop doesn’t have the cam for max draw and me shooting 4 inches under my DL feels dumb.

I liked the firm back wall on the Shockey. I love the look. I’m a weakling so the weight got to me - at 50 lbs you can adjust only down to 35. And the whole setup starts at 3.9 before accessories.

Prima felt less...forgiving? Also. 3.9 start, not sure how far can adjust down. I can twitch shooting my Carbon Rose and my shot won’t be 100%, but it’ll be on the board and maybe in the 3. Worried I’d hit the ceiling with the Prima. If you are accurate this is a potentially great thing, though, and Prima was so quiet. I had to ask myself if I really shot a couple times.


----------



## Alack6525 (Nov 27, 2019)

I have the avail
And absolutely love it


----------

